# PARAGON HAT ARTHAS 25er HC WORLD FIRST



## markbergs93 (26. März 2010)

Da haben sie es doch geschafft: paragon hat arthas im 25er hc gelegt !!!
alle ein gz und ein tröstchen an fth

beweiss : http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Lightning%27s+Blade&cn=Sejta&alink=168:5:4584#ach4584


----------



## Rúmalion (26. März 2010)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Lightning%27s+Blade&cn=Sejta

Quelle



Gz von mir!


----------



## WackoJacko (26. März 2010)

dickes GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitzy (26. März 2010)

Säcke... gz ^^


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

so ist das halt lange Tryn dann liegt der Boss ich kann ihnen dazu nur Gratulieren, aber werde wohl jetzt ein Vodka trinken und das verdrängen wie ich es auch nach jeden Schlachtzug bei uns tuhe.


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

markbergs93 schrieb:


> Da haben sie es doch geschafft: paragon hat arthas im 25er hc gelegt !!!
> alle ein gz und ein tröstchen an fth



Ich war ja etwas skeptisch, aber hab grade nachgeschaut. Vor 20 Minuten gelegt. 
Somit von meiner Seite /confirmed und dickes GZ an Paragon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Eisblock, deine Kommentare nerven langsam etwas.


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2010)

ROFLCOPTER!!!

...gz?


----------



## Galadith (26. März 2010)

Wer hat das Pferd gekriegt?


----------



## WackoJacko (26. März 2010)

markbergs93 schrieb:


> Da haben sie es doch geschafft: paragon hat arthas im 25er hc gelegt !!!
> alle ein gz und ein tröstchen an fth
> 
> beweiss : http://eu.wowarmory....:5:4584#ach4584



Wieso tröstchen???^^ Hätten dies auch beinahe gepackT?


----------



## Grushdak (26. März 2010)

Na ich habe auch einen HC Reality World First in meinem Wohnort hier.
Ich bin der Erste und Einzigste, der 15,5 Jahre von den Drogen weg ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von diesem Erfolg (15,5 Jahre) habe ich wenigstens was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kanaru (26. März 2010)

gz an paragon der trans von ensidia bracht wohl nichts rofl XD
naja aber wa kla das paragon das amcht die habn immerhin 10erhm first kill fgemacht jezz noch 25ger ^^


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!!
vor 38 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (26. März 2010)

mhm gz? und ich hab nur ne ak id resetet bekommen ._. wie schlecht xD


----------



## Thereos (26. März 2010)

Naja, hat sich ja lange gehalten...fast 2 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dickes GZ von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (26. März 2010)

gz.
-->armer arthas, jetz wird er sogar in seinem hero. modus einfach nur umgenietet. is sicher deprimierend....

hätte auch gern so ein brötchen.


----------



## Azrielus (26. März 2010)

Hatt wer ne Info ob sie ihn mit oder ohne Buff gelegt haben?


----------



## Kontext (26. März 2010)

Ich kann die Motivation der Leute, die hier mit erstaunlicher Ausdauer und Vehemenz ihr Desinteresse verkünden, nicht ganz nachvollziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst doch die Leute, die sich für so etwas interessieren, sich darüber austauschen. Ist bestimmt nicht gehaltloser als "Sex mit WoW-Begriffen" und Ähnliches. Oder ist das so eine "Ich hab' so viel RL, das ich mich für so etwas nicht interessiere."-Masche? Denn dann ist ein WoW-Forum bestimmt die falsche Anlaufstelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (26. März 2010)

Azrielus schrieb:


> Hatt wer ne Info ob sie ihn mit oder ohne Buff gelegt haben?



Sie haben den LK mit dem Buff gelegt
Beweis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (26. März 2010)

Gz an paragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (26. März 2010)

dickes gz


----------



## Azrielus (26. März 2010)

Wenn sie ihn mit Buff gelegt haben war das wohl noch nicht der letzt firstkill was Arthas angeht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In 1-2 Id´s heist es dann "xxx haben Arthas in hero ohne Buff down"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinstra (26. März 2010)

Naja freut mich das es nicht an Ensidia ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (26. März 2010)

Tja ich denke so langsam wird Ensidia aber enthront wenn das in Cata so weiter geht mit Paragon^^ Ensidia wird sich jetz mächtig ärgern =D

mfg randy


----------



## Totebone (26. März 2010)

Damit war der LK der Boss der an längsten in GANZ wow stand (und das nur wegen der try begrenzung) trotzdme GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. März 2010)

Fett GZ sie haben das fast unmögliche geschafft!!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. März 2010)

Ensidia got powned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/flame on
mom mal...
der ging viel zu schnell down mimimim arthas zu einfach!!!!einsdrölf buff plox!!
miimimimi

/flame off


----------



## Cubby (26. März 2010)

von mir auch ein dickes gz!!!! weiter so!!


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Full ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anstelle von Ensidia hätte man auch die Gratulanten von hier setzen können.


----------



## Schustrij (27. März 2010)

Ich finde der Kill hat lange auf sich warten lassen und Paragon hat jetzt den Boss verdient gelegt! Viele die sagen dass es nur ein Spiel ist schon mal was von E-Sport gehört ? Like SK Gaming es früher war (jetzt Ensidia)! Die Top Gilden die oben mit spielen werden auch gesponsort von daher...

Freut euch doch einfach für die Leute! Ihr Spielt euch auch das Spiel und ein bisschen Interesse zeigen hat noch nie jemandem geschadet!


----------



## Samweisbilbo (27. März 2010)

Man, was regt ihr Euch auf, es sind Ferien, kein Wunder das so Posts entstehen ^^

An Paragon GZ (Ja, man kann sich auch ma für andere freuen, auch wenn es nur etwas im Spiel ist)
Jetzt bleibt Ensidia nur noch, ihn ohne Buff als First zu legen, damit sie noch auf dem Thron bleiben ;-)

So...gutes Nächtle


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. März 2010)

Nichts besonderes.

Der Faktor "Zeit" bringt schlichtweg meistens die Entscheidung. Wenn man z.B. permanent an Phase 1 whiped hat man nach gefühlten 50 Trys diese locker im Griff. Dann whiped man sich durch Phase 2 etc. pp. Der "Skill" dazu kommt mit der Kampferfahrung wlehce Zeit braucht.

Kennt man doch aus diversen Singleplayer spielen. Ewig und drei Tage am gleichen Boss sterben bis mans endlich packt.


----------



## Anburak-G (27. März 2010)

Wie, der ging JETZT erst down?

Wow ist doch sooooooooo einfach geworden*

*Ein Schelm, wer Ironie dabei denkt.. oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (27. März 2010)

Dickes GZ an Paragon!


----------



## Dichtoschuki (27. März 2010)

GZ Paragon aber...Ensidia muss wohl fast zeitgleich bzw kurz nach dem Paragon kill arthas umgeklopt haben.laut wowprogress

http://www.wowprogress.com/


Tante Edit sacht...:

Zeitgleich laut wowprogress 21uhr28

*H: The Lich King (25)*Mar 26, 2010 21:28111*18000.00* / 18000.00 PARAGON


*H: The Lich King (25)*Mar 26, 2010 21:28111*18000.00* / 18000.00 ENSIDIA


----------



## bullride (27. März 2010)

gz und so.
btw lustige raid zusammenstellung 1 warri 1 schamie zu krass wie wertlos die klassen zu sein scheinen-.- 

edit:
gis da keine titel oder serverfirsttitel ansonsten gibs 2 worldfirsts :O


----------



## TheStormrider (27. März 2010)

Ich hab das mit Ensidia auch gelesen, aber sie haben noch nichts auf ihrer HP veröffentlicht außer den Paragon Kill! Seltsam oder?


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. März 2010)

SelyrîaHorde schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da ensidia & Paragon nun auf dem gleichen server sind , bringt der screen ja den beweis das Paragon schneller war da sie auch den erfolg fuer " Realm First!" bekommen haben ^^


----------



## Crush351 (27. März 2010)

Wieso haben die eig kein pm? Keiner bock oder ist das in Raid gilden übrig? xD


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. März 2010)

ich glaub sowas nennt sich "vertrauen untereinander" :O


----------



## mccord (27. März 2010)

Dichtoschuki schrieb:


> GZ Paragon aber...Ensidia muss wohl fast zeitgleich bzw kurz nach dem Paragon kill arthas umgeklopt haben.laut wowprogress
> http://www.wowprogress.com/
> Tante Edit sacht...:
> Zeitgleich laut wowprogress 21uhr28
> ...





> Ensidia didn't kill LK yet, the reason why wowprogress shows our kill on them too is probably because Lazeil spend a day or so welcoming them to the server and it still takes him as an Ensidia member. It picked up our 10 man kill too earlier.



Find es schon irgendwie schwach, dass es keinen Titel für den Serverfirst gibt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. März 2010)

http://www.ensidia.com/article/311/paragon-defeats-lk25-heroic

Guter Verlierer.

Dickes GZ nochmal an die Finnen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. März 2010)

Spam wurde entfernt und der EisBlockError wurde behoben.

Weiterer Spam wird drakonisch bestraft =)


----------



## Kamaji (27. März 2010)

haben sie Ensidia die Show geklaut..auch mal erfreulich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dickes GZ von mir!


----------



## benniboy (27. März 2010)

Stand der Lich König HC jetzt länger wie Kil´Jeaden zu BC Zeiten? Haben jetzt kanpp 2 Monate für den Kill gebraucht
Würde mich mal Interesieren.


----------



## StegOo (27. März 2010)

GZ! Finnen sind doch extrem sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dichtoschuki (27. März 2010)

sehr geil der screen. schade ich dachte ALLE bekommen dann das mount.hm hab ich doch falsch gedacht. aber fette leistung. vorm 10% buff vorallem


----------



## LaVerne (27. März 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Stand der Lich König HC jetzt länger wie Kil´Jeaden zu BC Zeiten? Haben jetzt kanpp 2 Monate für den Kill gebraucht
> Würde mich mal Interesieren.



Es macht keinen Sinn, die Zeit zu vergleichen, denn die Anzahl der Versuche sind bei Arthas im Hero-Modus begrenzt. Durch diese Versuchs-Limitierung wird der Content künstlich gestreckt (siehe auch Algalon, für den man gerade eine Stunde in der Woche Zeit hatte).

Für einen halbwegs sinnvollen Vergleich ist also die Anzahl der Versuche bei beiden Bossen ausschlaggebend; nicht der Zeitraum, in dem sie unbesiegt herumgestanden haben.

Zu den lieben "Wayne"-Flamern: Warum geht ihr nicht in ein Fußball-Forum wie z. B. das des FC Bayern und flamed da herum, wie scheissegal euch doch Fußball ist, weil ihr RL habt und nicht irgendwelchen hochbezahlten Spielern hinterherjubelt? Ihr scheint doch so viel Freizeit (sprich: RL) zu haben, daß ihr hier gelangweilt jeden Thread, dessen Titel euch schon nicht im Ansatz interessiert, durchlesen und kommentieren müßt - da findet ihr in den Sportforen bestimmt noch ein wenig Langeweilevertreib.

Zu Paragon vs. Ensidia: Hauptsache, es bleibt in Europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

bullride schrieb:


> gz und so.
> btw lustige raid zusammenstellung 1 warri 1 schamie zu krass wie wertlos die klassen zu sein scheinen-.-



Viel trauriger finde ich die Tatsache, dass sie es ohne die vielen Mages nie geschafft hätten. 

Endlich mal ein Addon in dem der Mage im Endcontent nicht stinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. März 2010)

# 3 x  Death Knight - 2 x Frost, 1 x Unholy
# 4 x Druid - 1 x Feral Tank, 2 x Feral DPS, 1 x Balance
# 2 x Hunter - 2 x Marksmanship
# 5 x Paladin - 1 x Protection, 2 x Holy, 2 x Retribution
# 3 x Priest - 1 x Shadow, 1 x Holy, 1 x Discipline
# 3 x Rogue - 1 x Mutilate, 2 x Combat
# 1 x Shaman - 1 x Restoration
# 3 x Warlock - 1 x Demonology, 2 x Affliction
# 1 x Warrior - 1 x Fury


@Karius, vllt. hatte keiner von den Mages Zeit? Kann halt vorkommen...


----------



## TheGui (27. März 2010)

Wan schaffen sie es ohne den 5% Buff?

Irgendwie sehe ich schon die ersten... WAS geschafft? ... man is der content einfach xD



Carcharoth schrieb:


> @Karius, vllt. hatte keiner von den Mages Zeit? Kann halt vorkommen...



Die Mages waren mit ihren DKs dabei xD


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> @Karius, vllt. hatte keiner von den Mages Zeit? Kann halt vorkommen...



Ich weiss das es nicht so war. Du weisst das es nicht so war. 
Warum sollte einer von uns beiden also einen flaschen Eindruck bei anderen Lesern hinterlassen wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbajojo (27. März 2010)

na super Ensidia hat Arthas mitlerweile zum 5 mal down und ich glaube die sin nich mehr scharf drauf den als wf zu bekommen wegen der letzten Aktion von Blizz mit ihrem Schurken


----------



## Carcharoth (27. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es nicht so war. Du weisst das es nicht so war.
> Warum sollte einer von uns beiden also einen flaschen Eindruck bei anderen Lesern hinterlassen wollen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und woher soll ich das bitteschön wissen? Hats im Forum ne Ankündigung im Stile von "Hey, Mages kommen heut nicht mit!" oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vixxa (27. März 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> -->armer arthas, jetz wird er sogar in seinem hero. modus einfach nur umgenietet. is sicher deprimierend....



Einfach nur umgenietet? Zitat von Paragons Seite.



> Getting the kill took us more than 170 tries, and today we were left with 20/35 tries.







Glückwunsch meinerseits.


----------



## Cellix12 (27. März 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Eisblock wenn dich der Thread nicht Interessiert warum postest du dann hier und pusht dein Counter?
> 
> Ich finde der Kill hat lange auf sich warten lassen und Paragon hat jetzt den Boss verdient gelegt! Viele die sagen dass es nur ein Spiel ist schon mal was von E-Sport gehört ? Like SK Gaming es früher war (jetzt Ensidia)! Die Top Gilden die oben mit spielen werden auch gesponsort von daher...
> 
> Freut euch doch einfach für die Leute! Ihr Spielt euch auch das Spiel und ein bisschen Interesse zeigen hat noch nie jemandem geschadet!





Haha selten so gelacht... wenn man WoW / Guildwars und wie sie alle heißen gegen Cs, Wc3 und vorallem Starcraft stellt, kann man die ganzen nicht wirklich als esport tauglich sehen. 


Aber ok, mit seinem Hobby nebenher noch etwas geld zu verdienen mag ja alles schön und gut sein, aber die Verträge sind richig mieß.  Nehmen nur mal als extremes beispiel  Starcraft in Korea. Die zocken mindestens 12 stunden am tag, haben keine freundin, keine anderen sozialen kontakte, Aubildung etc. Die habe nur ihr Team und das Geld was sie bekomme+ Fans und Ruhm. Anderseit bekommen die soviel Kohle in 3 jahre ( jenachdem wie langer der Vertag läuft).Bei  soviel kohle  müssen andere ca 10 jahre dafür arbeiten ( z.B  Nada hat damals  in  3 jahren über 300.000 US Dollar bekommen  wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre). 

Aber jetzt stellt sich die frage lohnt es sich? Sein leben so zu versauen?

Und wenn Paragon gesponsort wird. da bleibt nicht viel zeit für real life. und was machen sie nach wow? hocken evtl ohne ausbildung da, finden keinen job mehr oder what ever. 

First kill hin oder her, man sollte immer noch ein bissle die realität im Auge behalten.

Aber trotzdem  GZ zum first kill


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (27. März 2010)

Hä???? gestern hat doch das gerücht herumgegeistert das ensidia es geschafft hat und jetzt das! mal sehen  was herauskommt...


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (27. März 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> Und?... wo sind die ersten Hero Erfolge?
> Mein *Kumpel* hat letzte Woche Arthas rdm gelegt und diese Woche das erste Viertel in Hero. Wo ist die Leistung wenn du immer noch bei Sindragosa rumgimpst. Mach es der Gilde nach und wenn du besser bist als die dann kannst auch das *Zensiert* aufreisen.
> nachti



ja solche "kumpel" ham wir alle.

mein kumpel, dessen freund, von dem die oma is bei paragon und hat jetz den firstkill abgestaubt !!! 

...

kommt mit den leistungen seines kumpels und flamed andere, weil sie nicht so gut sind. wer keine eigenen erfolge hat muss halt mit denen anderer leute prahlen ...


----------



## cortez338 (27. März 2010)

Auch von mir ein dickes GZ.
Finde es aber auch schade das keine Magier dabei waren(leidenschaftlicher Magier Spieler)


----------



## rocksor (27. März 2010)

markbergs93 schrieb:


> Da haben sie es doch geschafft: paragon hat arthas im 25er hc gelegt !!!
> alle ein gz und ein tröstchen an fth
> 
> beweiss : http://eu.wowarmory....:5:4584#ach4584



Echt eindrucksvoll wie der Thread name in Capslock geschrieben ist^^


----------



## Kezpa (27. März 2010)

naja spätestens wenn der buff auf max. % gepushed wurd werden den wahrscheinlich sogar randoms legen xD wenns gute leute sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (27. März 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde, vermeidet bitte unnötigen Spam und postet keine Werbung für irgendwas, ich habe nun ein paar Posts gelöscht, sollte ich öffters vorbei kommen müssen muss ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen, bis dahin bleibt freundlich und vorallem beim Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (27. März 2010)

Großes GZ!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (27. März 2010)

Cellix12 schrieb:


> Haha selten so gelacht... wenn man WoW / Guildwars und wie sie alle heißen gegen Cs, Wc3 und vorallem Starcraft stellt, kann man die ganzen nicht wirklich als esport tauglich sehen.
> 
> 
> Aber ok, mit seinem Hobby nebenher noch etwas geld zu verdienen mag ja alles schön und gut sein, aber die Verträge sind richig mieß. Nehmen nur mal als extremes beispiel Starcraft in Korea. Die zocken mindestens 12 stunden am tag, haben kein freundin, keine anderen sozialen kontakte außer was in ihrem "Team Häuser " so rum spring. Anderseit bekommen die soviel Kohle in 3 jahre ( jenachdem wie langer der Vertag läuft) soviel kohle da müssen andere ca 10 jahre dafür arbeiten ( z.B Nada damal hat in 3 jahren über 300.000 US Dollar bekommen wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre).
> ...



Sowas lesen zu müssen...
So wenig Ahnung von der Materie...
*Flüche an den Kopf werf*
GuildWars war ursprüunglich als E-Sport--Game gedacht, der PvE-Aspekt ist erst mit der ersten Erweiterung erst in dem Umfang dazugekommen, im ersten Teil von GW wurde man sogar durch Storyline-Missis auf das PvP vorbereitet.
GW hat ein geniales PvP, im Gegensatz zu dem Schrott, was einem bei WoW geboten wird (imbalanced, Skill < Ausrüstung vor allem im lowlevel-Bg, etc.)

Also stelle niemals GW mit WoW auf eine Seite, wenn ESport Spiele miteinander vergleichen willst -.-!
---

@Topic:
Der Kill musste ja irgendwann kommen, gz an die Gilde (von denen sowieso keiner diesen Thread mit den ganzen gzs lesen wird^^), und vor allem gz an den, der das Mount bekommen hat.


----------



## EPoker (27. März 2010)

GZ GZ.... Ich finds ganz cool.... Wobei es schade ist der der LK jetzt überall besiegt wurde....


----------



## Sèv! (27. März 2010)

Hat Jemand eine Ahnung wer das Mount bekommen hat?

BTT:
Gz meinerseits

Edit:
Tsukky hat das Mount 
Quelle : http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lightning%27s+Blade&cn=Tsukky


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. März 2010)

Der Hexer Tsukky. Steht auf deren Seite! + Bild


Weiß jemand wo man das UI finden kann vom Tuuttiz? Das einzige was ich erkenne ist: omen,bartender 4,grid,ebb.


----------



## Sèv! (27. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Der Hexer. Steht auf deren Seite! + Bild
> 
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man das UI finden kann vom Tuuttiz? Das einzige was ich erkenne ist: omen,bartender 4,grid,ebb.



Vor deinem Post im Arsenal geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke auch auf deren HP


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Hey, Mages kommen heut nicht mit!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, hast recht. 
War bei uns in der Progresszeit auch immer genau so. 
"Och Contentendboss Firstkill, muss das sein? Heute irgendwie keinen Bock, sry. Lasst mal schauen das wir nächste Woche nen Raid unterkriegen oder nehmt halt einfach nen Hexer mit." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit:


			
				Finnishmastermage-Paragon schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guys.
> The Mages decided to go have an 5 day Icefishing trip starting Wednesday morning. Have fun trying the Lich King.
> Take care. Your fellow Mages.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. März 2010)

Habichjagesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Habichjagesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin unwürdig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (27. März 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke hierzu: Warum klemmte beim Titel die Capslocktaste, während sie beim eigentlichen Beitrag ohne Funktion blieb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: klasse Leistung der mir unbekannten Gruppe.


----------



## Schamanenshake (27. März 2010)

ich denke ensidia wird jez mächtig gas geben müssen , um vllt noch den worldfirst ohe 5% bekommen 
mal ne andre frage wo kommen die meisten leute von para eig her ? 
:/
in den vids kamen sie mir alle spanisch vor ^^


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Schamanenshake schrieb:


> mal ne andre frage wo kommen die meisten leute von para eig her ?
> :/
> in den vids kamen sie mir alle spanisch vor ^^



Spanisch und Finnisch klingt ja auch ziemlich ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (27. März 2010)

> Und wenn Paragon gesponsort wird. da bleibt nicht viel zeit für real life. und was machen sie nach wow? hocken evtl ohne ausbildung da, finden keinen job mehr oder what ever.
> 
> First kill hin oder her, man sollte immer noch ein bissle die realität im Auge behalten.
> 
> Aber trotzdem GZ zum first kill



Naja das mit dem Ausbildungsaspekt stimmt nicht so ganz, wenn man sich für die Gilden Interessiert so wie ich das bei Paragon und Ensidia tuhe, wird man wissen, dass bei Paragon und Ensidia der größte Teil 
1. Arbeit hat
2. Familie hat
3. Reallife hat
4. keine Nerds sind!

Wenn du das Interview bei Buffed verfolgt hättest von dem Schattenpriester Muqq von Ensidia, wüsstest du das, wenn ein neuer Content an steht sich die Raidleute 1-2 Tage freinehmen und dann Hardcore Raiden! Nach dieser Zeit ist dann wieder ganz normaler Raidbetrieb! 
Meistens reicht auch diese Zeit aus, da die Top Gilden auf dem PTR schon die Bosse gelegt haben und nur noch das gelernte umsetzen müssen.

Aber wenn du sagst, die haben keine Arbeit warum sollten die sich dann 2 Tage freinehmen , besser ist hier wo von sollten sie sich 2 Tage freinehmen ? Arbeitslose haben doch Zeit ohne Ende!

Aber auch von mir ein GZ an Paragon, weil Arthas im 25er ist echt eine Harte Nuss!


----------



## TheDoggy (27. März 2010)

Gratz Paragon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und das, was man in den Videos hört, ist finnisch. Eine Sprache, der nicht umbedingt jeder mächtig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich bins. Ja rakastan Paragonia, hurra! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Braamséry (27. März 2010)

einfach mal GZ


----------



## Thorodar (27. März 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> dickes gz
> 
> und alle die hier Hirnlos Spamen sind bestimmt von der Sorte die nur GS kennen und bei pdk Wipen.
> Neid bringt euch nichts, sondern Skill, Vielleicht erreicht ihr dann auch was und könnt Arthas sehen.
> ...






Graustar schrieb:


> Und?... wo sind die ersten Hero Erfolge?
> Mein Kumpel hat letzte Woche Arthas rdm gelegt und diese Woche das erste Viertel in Hero. Wo ist die Leistung wenn du immer noch bei Sindragosa rumgimpst. Mach es der Gilde nach und wenn du besser bist als die dann kannst auch das *Zensiert* aufreisen.
> nachti



Ähm... läuft bei dir gerade alles richtig im Kopf?

Welche Leistung? Auf was soll ich neidisch sein? Darauf das da ein paar Typen in einem Spiel einen Pixelhaufen umgehauen haben??
Beurteilst du Menschen danach wie weit sie bei WoW im PvE gekommen sind?

Etwas erreichen?- in Wow??! Wow ist ein Spiel, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung. Man spielt um Spaß zu haben (da ist alles was einem Spaß macht gleich sinnvoll), und nicht um was schweres im Spiel zu erreichen und sich dann einbilden man wäre der Größte und bekommt Respekt. Einfach nur arm ist sowas. Erreichen tut man im RL was, da kann man zu faul oder zu dumm sein was sinnvolles zu tun, und dort kann man dann auch wirklich stolz sein was bestimmtes erreicht zu haben.

Wenn es mir Spaß macht ne Runde durchs Brachland zu reiten und die schöne Landschaft im Spiel anzuschauen, dann ist das nicht weniger sinnvoll als zu raiden. Der einzige Sinn von WoW für uns ist es Spaß daran zu haben.

Was bringt euch euer "Skill"? Was bringt euch euer gutes Equip? Was bringen euch eure "Erfolge" beim Raid?? Respekt von anderen Spielern euch gegenüber? Habt ihr sowas nötig? OMG was seid ihr nur für arme Wichte und RL-Versager wenn ihr spielt um euch Anerkennung und Respekt zu verschaffen.

Ihr könnt natürlich raiden gehen und euch auch über "Erfolge" freuen. Ich hab mich auch schon über so manchen Erfolg in WoW gefreut. Wenn die Antwort auf meine "Was bringt euch euer..."-Fragen oben z.B. "Spaß!" lautet ist ja alles OK. Aber doch bitte nicht Menschen danach beurteilen (ob sie dumm oder clever sind) wie weit sie in WoW gekommen sind!


----------



## TheDoggy (27. März 2010)

Mir fällt grad auf, manche haben sehr tolle Namen von denen, die beim Kill dabei waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kahva -> finnisch für "Griff" (wie Türgriff)
Liha -> finnisch für "Fleisch"
Synti -> finnisch für "Sünde" (wenn ich grad richtig lieg.. xD)

Und ich will Archus für Baum haben! Neid! QQ xD


----------



## Yamboo (27. März 2010)

GZ an Paragon und ein NC an die ganzen Flamer hier.
Ihr müsst schon echt schlimme langeweile haben, um hier bei einem Spiel, das ihr scheisse findet extra im Forum anderen Leuten die Laune zu verderben.
Das ist wie ins Stadion zu gehen, nur um sich mit den gegnerischen Fans zu prügeln. Einfach nur asozial.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. März 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> naja spätestens wenn der buff auf max. % gepushed wurd werden den wahrscheinlich sogar randoms legen xD wenns gute leute sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja, mit dem 30% buff kann die gruppe noch so schlecht sein....der dmg wirds schon rausreißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz zum worldfirst!


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2010)

Yamboo schrieb:


> Das ist wie ins Stadion zu gehen, nur um sich mit den gegnerischen Fans zu prügeln. Einfach nur asozial.


Das bist eher Du, wenn Du Äpfel mit Birnen auf diese Art & Weise vergleichst.

Flamen sind eine Bevölkerungsgruppe.
Groß gemeckert hat hier keiner - nur die Meinung geschrieben.
Wenn Du das schon mit nem Stadion bzw. Fußballspiel vergleichst ... Einigen hat das Spiel gefallen anderen nicht - Leute tauschen ihre Meinungen aus -* mehr nicht* !!
und tschüss


----------



## LaVerne (27. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das bist eher Du, wenn Du Äpfel mit Birnen auf diese Art & Weise vergleichst.



Wie kann ein in Deinen Augen nicht gelungener Vergleich jemanden zum "Asozialen" machen?



> Groß gemeckert hat hier keiner - nur die Meinung geschrieben.



Daß es einen nicht interessiert, ist keine Meinung. Warum ist der Zwang bei Nichtinteressierten so groß, daß sie umgehend in möglichst gelangweiltem Tonfall ihre Gleichgültigkeit zeigen müssen? Das würde mich echt mal interessieren.



> Wenn Du das schon mit nem Stadion bzw. Fußballspiel vergleichst ... Einigen hat das Spiel gefallen anderen nicht - Leute tauschen ihre Meinungen aus -* mehr nicht* !!und tschüss



Tja, wie war das mit den Äpfeln und Birnen? Hier geht es nämlich nicht darum, daß einigen Leuten das Spiel nicht gefallen hat, sondern daß sie sich in einem Thread, der das Spiel behandelt, zu Wort melden und sagen, daß sie das Spiel weder verfolgt haben noch es sie überhaupt interessiert. Überhaupt sei Fußball doch nur ein Spiel und kein Wettbewerb; wen interessieren denn schon die Profi-Mannschaften, die dafür noch Geld bekommen! Jeder Fußball-Fan bzw. -interessierte solle sich doch ein RL zulegen; könne doch nicht sein, daß man seine Freizeit damit verbringt, Magazine wie den "Kicker" und entsprechende Foren zu lesen und sogar noch ein paar Spielernamen auswendig zu können.

Jedem, der in einem Fußballforum obige "Meinungsäußerung" anbrächte, würde man mit Recht fragen, warum er überhaupt diesen Thread angeklickt, gelesen und geantwortet hätte, wenn es ihn doch in keinster Weise interessiere. Wenn man keine Meinung zu oder kein Interesse an einem Thema hat, dann schweigt man normalerweise (das ist das Prinzip der Gleichgültigkeit, womit die "wayne?"-Gröhler mit ihrem Posting beweisen, wie wenig "wayne?" es ihnen tatsächlich ist) - zumal man eigentlich bei jedem Forenteilnehmer die Erkenntniss vorraussetzen müßte (sofern dieser nicht komplett merkbefreit ist), daß aus einem "wayne?" keine Diskussion erwächst, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich der Thread wegen gegenseitiger Flamerei gesperrt wird. 

Aber vielleicht ist das genau das, was die "wayne?"-Schreier erreichen möchten. Aus irgendeinem Grunde können sie solche Threads nicht ertragen (psychologische Hilfe könnte da angeraten sein) und möchten durch Sperrung erreichen, daß sie von der ersten Forenseite verschwinden (erst einmal kontraproduktiv: Durch die dauernde Spammerei hält sich dank des "wayne?"-Gegröhles der Thread erst einmal hartnäckig im Forenticker), damit er nicht dauernd ihre Anfälle auslöst.


----------



## Arukan (27. März 2010)

Cellix12 schrieb:


> Und wenn Paragon gesponsort wird. da bleibt nicht viel zeit für real life. und was machen sie nach wow? hocken evtl ohne ausbildung da, finden keinen job mehr oder what ever.
> 
> First kill hin oder her, man sollte immer noch ein bissle die realität im Auge behalten.
> 
> Aber trotzdem  GZ zum first kill



Was erzählst du nur für nen bullshit.

1. Wird Ensidia Paragon Exodus FtH etc. NICHT für irgendwelche First Kills bezahlt.


----------



## Anburak-G (28. März 2010)

Yeah, WoW Hooligans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (28. März 2010)

Thorodar schrieb:


> Man spielt um Spaß zu haben




Das trifft vielleicht auf 20% der Community zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (28. März 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> wenn man sich für die Gilden Interessiert so wie ich das bei Paragon und Ensidia tuhe, wird man wissen, dass bei Paragon und Ensidia der größte Teil
> 
> 4. keine Nerds sind!



Was sollen sie sonst sein, wenn keine Nerds? Nur Nerds bringen in kleine abgesteckten Bereichen Höchstleistung, da wo Otto Normal versagt .. darum nennen die Ottos sie ja Nerds¹


¹Northern Electric Research and Development


----------



## MoonFrost (28. März 2010)

zucker schrieb:


> Neidisch ? auf was ? Das 25 Menschen in ein SPIEL was als erstes gekillt haben ? Warum sollte man deiner Meinung nach auf sowas Neidisch sein ? Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das hier siehst aber,für mich ist das immer noch ein SPIEL und kein RL.Also kann das den meisten egal sein ob die den als erstes gelegt haben.Klar auch ein GZ von mir aber,du tust so als wären das jetzt bessere menschen als alle anderen also bitte,überleg erstmal was du sagst.




Na klar ist das rl. was ist das den sonnst, wenn du vorm pc sitzt. EINE ANDERSWELT?! xD vorm rechner sitzen is genau so rl wie arbeiten und sonnst was machen xD Darüber ob es effektiv und hilfreich ist vorm pc zu sitzen darüber kann man diskutieren. aber nicht darüber ob es rl ist.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja, mit dem 30% buff kann die gruppe noch so schlecht sein....der dmg wirds schon rausreißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Denke ich nicht. guck dir die durchschnittlichen leute an, die überhaupt rnd gehn^^ dks mit 900dps +30% is auch net viel mehr^^ Es gibt noch leute die in pdk normal wipen das darfste net vergessen und genau die werden auch nie lk im hc mode legen egal wie hoch der buff noch stackt^^ Auch wenn alle ihr gear aus ner 5minuten terine bekomm. ein kleines fünkchen skill brauchste trotzdem und das fehlt 60% der wow com.
Nur weils 1 gilde down hat heißt das ja net das ihn in der nächsten zeit noch drölf mehr legen. kann ja auch noch luck dazu gekomm sein. Vielleicht fehlt der nächste woche und der kill war nen vorerst einmaliges ereignis.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und woher soll ich das bitteschön wissen? Hats im Forum ne Ankündigung im Stile von "Hey, Mages kommen heut nicht mit!" oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In deren Bewerbungsformular steht, das man immer zeit haben MUSS, wenn ein boss noch net down is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also MÜSSEN die ja theoretisch zeit gehabt haben MÜSSEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (28. März 2010)

ich hab ihn nicht down

alles andere juckt mich net
trotzdem gz


----------



## Gnorfal (28. März 2010)

> ich hab ihn nicht down
> 
> alles andere juckt mich net
> trotzdem gz


dem schliesse ich mich an und füge noch schmunzelnd hinzu:

Wenn man im RL etwas nicht mehr hoch bekommt, muss man im Game eben etwas "down" machen
wer die Ironie nicht versteht, darf mich gern flamen, der Rest: GZ! Euer IQ ist Jenseits von Knäckebrot


----------



## Felix aus Salem (28. März 2010)

Ohaa gzgz   will mal Wissen wer das mount bekommen hat^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (28. März 2010)

Felix schrieb:


> Ohaa gzgz will mal Wissen wer das mount bekommen hat^^



Dann scroll mal etwas hoch ...


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

Unfug entfernt


----------



## Schustrij (28. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst sein, wenn keine Nerds? Nur Nerds bringen in kleine abgesteckten Bereichen Höchstleistung, da wo Otto Normal versagt .. darum nennen die Ottos sie ja Nerds¹
> 
> 
> ¹Northern Electric Research and Development



Hmmm da müsste ich auch ein Nerd sein weil ich zu T7 Zeiten 3Sat gelegt habe ohne Speedkill und in der 2 besten Gilde war und wir alles geroxxort haben !


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2010)

Geh Zelten


----------



## Illsen (29. März 2010)

Man munkelt Ensidia tryt Arhtas grade ohne den 5% Buff.

btw hät ich gern die Gesichter der Ensidia Member gesehen, als die Server Message vom paragon kill kam xD


----------



## Natar (29. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Man munkelt Ensidia tryt Arhtas grade ohne den 5% Buff.
> 
> btw hät ich gern die Gesichter der Ensidia Member gesehen, als die Server Message vom paragon kill kam xD



ich denke das haben sie relativ locker genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer c'thun, kelthuzad und illidan first gelegt hat kann dem relativ ungerührt entgegenblicken


----------



## Schustrij (29. März 2010)

Ensidia ist Sportlich eingestellt... die werden gratuliert haben und vlt ein bisschen verärgert aber denke nicht, dass bei den das große Flamen los geht!


----------



## Cazor (29. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na ich habe auch einen HC Reality World First in meinem Wohnort hier.
> Ich bin der Erste und Einzigste, der 15,5 Jahre von den Drogen weg ist.
> 
> 
> ...




12 Jahre


----------



## bloodstar (29. März 2010)

ich weiss zwar nich was es hier zu gratiulieren gibt aber okay...
ich hab sicher mehr spass mit wow als die und spiele nicht unter druck.

aber wenn capt. caps meint dass ich gz sagen muss


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (29. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na ich habe auch einen HC Reality World First in meinem Wohnort hier.
> Ich bin der Erste und Einzigste, der 15,5 Jahre von den Drogen weg ist.
> 
> 
> ...



ist ne Heldentat.......... sag mal deine Name dann kann ich Erfolge vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@TE	naja.............. warum groß gratulieren , wir haben ja eh nichts davon.........oder doch ...mom ....... jo in zwei wochen neue RaidIni´s damit diese leute bei der stange bleiben. Und all die anderen weiter hinterher hecheln.


----------



## Illsen (29. März 2010)

Is schon ein typisch deutsches Phänomen, in den Threads auf MMO Champion können die Leute auch einfach mal so gratulieren.
Aber diese Einstellung zieht sich durch dieses ganze beschissene Land.


----------



## benbaehm (29. März 2010)

ok, arthas liegt im 25er hc, zeit für einen dicken nerf durch bliz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ironie


----------



## sorahn (29. März 2010)

Ähm...ja...toll? Sinnloser Thread, stand schon bei buffed drin


----------



## RedShirt (29. März 2010)

Warum nicht einfach anerkennend die spielerische Leistung würdigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beikommentare kann man sich dabei doch sparen. 

gz


----------



## bundinyo (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Is schon ein typisch deutsches Phänomen, in den Threads auf MMO Champion können die Leute auch einfach mal so gratulieren.
> Aber diese Einstellung zieht sich durch dieses ganze beschissene Land.


Ist einfach der Neid. ^^
Btw... bei mir funktioniert mmo-champion grad garnicht. Tuts bei dir? ;(


----------



## Illsen (29. März 2010)

ne scheint down zu sein


----------



## Starfros (29. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach anerkennend die spielerische Leistung würdigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dazu ist nichts zu sagen..... denn diese Gratulationen gehören NICHT hier rein sondern auf der Seite von Paragon. 

Ist genau so zb. wenn dein Paps dir in Afrika der hiesigen Zeitung zur Hochzeit gratuliert , du aber in Deutschland lebst und davon nichts mitbekommst.




TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ist einfach der Neid. ^^



Worauf Neid? 
das ich nicht mit von der party war? wohl kaum . 
Freue mich dann wen ich mit Unserer Gruppe Boss XY lege egal ob es der dritte boss in icc auf normal ist oder gar der vorletzte Boss auf Hardmode.


----------



## Illsen (29. März 2010)

Hier nochmal ein Auszug von der offiziellen HP für die Leute die es intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> The Lich King is now dead in 25-man. Getting the kill took us more than 170 tries, and today we were left with 20/35 tries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Natar (29. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach anerkennend die spielerische Leistung würdigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo stimmt

super classstacking @ paragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (29. März 2010)

sorahn schrieb:


> Ähm...ja...toll? Sinnloser Thread, stand schon bei buffed drin



Der tread wurde vor den buffed news veröffentlicht also naja


----------

